# My favorite angels



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay - I know I really shouldn't have favorites, but these three are my standout favorite angelfish. The first one is from a group of five that I picked up from Multiplex a few weeks ago. It's the most beautiful soft blue of all of them and also has bizarre scales that reflect light in a way that I unfortunately have not been able to capture in any photo (but I keep trying ) The second little blue has stood out right from the start. Even when Joseph and I saw the tank full of them, again at Multiplex, this guy was a stunner with his patchs of turqoise over his eyes. With that crazy long dorsal fin, I think he's part altum!!! Then there's my yellow eyed Peruvian that's turning into a real stunner since I started feeding them all live blackworms. The colors on this fish are amazing - from the blue cheek patches, to the yellow spots and finally the red fins and tail. He's just a gorgeous fish.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


>


Shelley, your angels are beautiful. One of these days, I 'll set up an angel tank but I like full size angels. Your angels with the neon blue are very attractive. They will look gorgeous if their neon blue color stay when their bodies fully develop. I like the way you landscape your tank with the branches open up for the angels to claim their territories.

Thanks for sharing !!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Peterchow said:


> Shelley, your angels are beautiful. One of these days, I 'll set up an angel tank but I like full size angels. Your angels with the neon blue are very attractive. They will look gorgeous if their neon blue color stay when their bodies fully develop. I like the way you landscape your tank with the branches open up for the angels to claim their territories.
> 
> Thanks for sharing !!!!


Thanks, Peter! The angels seem to really like the layout as well and as it's barebottom, it's easy to keep clean. The blue and turquoise colors will only intensify as these guys get older. The little ones still don't show very much blue yet, but I can see a difference in only two weeks. And the great thing is, all 11 of the last batch survived! I've seen a lot of sickly, weak blues, but these were nice, strong, healthy little angels with crazy appetites for anything - flakes, pellets, bloodworms, lbws....they will and do eat anything that goes into that tank


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Shelly,
Nice fish!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Wow Shelly,
> Nice fish!


Thanks, Grant!! I've been counting my pennies all week - we should be heading out to IP sometime today to catch the tent sale. Hope there's still some stuff left


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Thanks, Grant!! I've been counting my pennies all week - we should be heading out to IP sometime today to catch the tent sale. Hope there's still some stuff left


Shelly,
There's aquariums on sale, be careful! You should see the Peruvian angels in Burnaby if you have the chance, really nice shapes and holding up great!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Shelly,
> There's aquariums on sale, be careful! You should see the Peruvian angels in Burnaby if you have the chance, really nice shapes and holding up great!


Hi Grant: I'm bringing my ex-husband along who DESPERATELY needs a new tank so between you and I, we should have no problem talking him into one  The only way I can set up a new tank is if the neighbour agrees to tearing down the wall between us!!!! See you soon.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wow !! i can see why they are you favorites [email protected]!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful angels and I too love the shiny scale ones! Is there going to be anymore room left for the Kennedy Pinot angels lol?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

You have the nicest Angels


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I like the look of your angel tank , bare bottom eh ? interesting! Just how many angels do you have in there ? Thanks for sharing , keep us updated.

Luke


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful angels. And I think it's ok to have favourites, as long as you don't tell them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome angels. They are really thriving in that tank.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice angels Shelly, you know if you feel you need to get rid of some. 
My blues could use some company...


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Amazing Color love the blue

Shelley


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind comments - glad you like the tank and angels. There are currently 15 blue angels and 2 Peruvians. Once the blues have started pairing off, I'll be letting the others go, but I don't expect that will be for awhile. Meantime, they are growing like stink and LOVE filling their tummies with live blackworms


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

lotus said:


> Beautiful angels and I too love the shiny scale ones! Is there going to be anymore room left for the Kennedy Pinot angels lol?


Yes, when are those coming in. My outdoor deck pond should be cycled and ready for their arrival in a week or so.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking angels Shelley, I like your tank as well!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Yes, when are those coming in. My outdoor deck pond should be cycled and ready for their arrival in a week or so.


Guess, just GUESS how many times I've typed, deleted, typed, deleted, typed, deleted a reply to this   I'm looking for a place to get raccoons and crows for your new pond.... Maybe I can also find a beaver like the one on the side of the road yesterday  (no, it was NOT a fuzzy brown dog!!!)


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

L!$A said:


> Very nice looking angels Shelley, I like your tank as well!


Thanks, Lisa


----------

